# Medlers Scrapyard - December 2017



## MattyR (Aug 10, 2018)

Being my first report I cannot promise it will be of the best quality any helpful tips are welcome.

So back in December 2017 (And a couple of photos from a April 2018) me and a few mates had a look round Medlers scrapyard tucked away in some Norfolk woodland. I didn’t manage to take too many photos as we were disturbed by an angry man who chased us with a wheel barrow.

History:
Before the scrapyard the land it is based on was a pig farm and slaughter house which caused the death of a young man within the medlar family when a tipper lorry delivering pig feed to a shed hit a power line and electrocuted him. (A story told by the old boy who walks his dog round the old yard).

A scrapyard was then started and owned by Lenny Medler before closing down soon after his death in 1989 after being taken over by his wife. Nature has then been reclaiming it ever since. 

As scrap metal prices have fluctuated the council have been clearing the land slowly and during a surge in scrap metal prices in 2007 much of the scrapyard was cleared.

The land was privately auctioned in 2018 although as of August 2018 the scrapyard has remained untouched.

The buildings from the old farm and some vehicles are still left behind although this place may not have many years left.


----------



## krela (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for the post, apologies for the confusion via email.


----------



## Ozboz (Aug 11, 2018)

MattyR said:


> Being my first report I cannot promise it will be of the best quality any helpful tips are welcome.
> 
> So back in December 2017 (And a couple of photos from a April 2018) me and a few mates had a look round Medlers scrapyard tucked away in some Norfolk woodland. I didn’t manage to take too many photos as we were disturbed by an angry man who chased us with a wheel barrow.
> 
> ...



Good job keep it up [emoji23]


----------



## mookster (Aug 12, 2018)

You probably ran into old man Medler as he doesn't take too kindly to people on the land - I ran into a friend of the family and his son last year when I was there and they didn't mind at all.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 14, 2018)

Love this place, must head back


----------



## smiler (Aug 14, 2018)

You made a decent job of that Matty, I enjoyed it,Thanks


----------



## Wrench (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice little report this that I've somehow managed to overlook.

lol chased with a wheelbarrow???? thats a first.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Aug 21, 2018)

Haha chased with a wheelbarrow!  

Great report man, love seeing the old decaying motors! Thank you!


----------



## Lisam69 (Sep 8, 2018)

Any idea how owns it or how I would find out tnk u


----------



## MattyR (Sep 8, 2018)

Well the site was privately auctioned this year and I’m not able to find whether it was sold or not so unless you run into one of the owners while looking round I don’t have anyway of contacting them


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 9, 2018)

Lisam69 said:


> Any idea how owns it or how I would find out tnk u



A search of the relevant Land Registry will give all the details. However; if land was sold by private treaty the details may not have been updated at the LR. Although a legal requirement; some people 'forget' the notification for all manner of reasons, thus the ownership trial gets somewhat muddled - in some cases I have come across it was a deliberate ploy.


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 13, 2018)

MattyR said:


> Being my first report I cannot promise it will be of the best quality any helpful tips are welcome.
> 
> So back in December 2017 (And a couple of photos from a April 2018) me and a few mates had a look round Medlers scrapyard tucked away in some Norfolk woodland. I didn’t manage to take too many photos as we were disturbed by an angry man who chased us with a wheel barrow.
> 
> ...



Great pictures there - thanks for posting.
We had a farm next door - uncle was there for nearly 50 years and the land bordered the Medler site.

There are still many vehicles along that boundary but they are not often seen due to the big gap inbetween the main site and there - easiest to find by walking along the public footpath, past the red Thornycroft and then turn left at the fence line.

IIRC the lad who died was Lenny Medler's son who was electrocuted as you said -
Lenny also had a pet monkey for a time and many people have looked for all his money hidden on the site, presumably with the monkey skeleton nearby!!

The carpart of the site was still in business until the early 2000's - to the right of the access road - same field as the blue ex Reynolds coach - that was generally the only bit that you were allowed in.

Much money was offered for the commercials over the years but they wouldn't sell - 


A few pics of mine if it's ok to post in your thread?


----------



## MattyR (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for the extra info never heard of the hidden money. Might have to go check out those vehicles you said about.


----------



## Mid diesel (Sep 22, 2018)

The first pic I posted shows part of the far fenceline -- we were behind them


----------

